# Rigging a ******* light setup.



## NordleJanker (Mar 30, 2009)

Iv'e decided that i dont want to spend the $500 on parts to get my snoway lights operable. Now im trying to think of ways to mount some lights for less money on my 94' F250. I would like it to be switch operated. Any suggestions or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

get napa plow lights and rig it up on a switch like the old fisher speed casters used to be where the headlight were on in one pos or the plow light where on in the other pos


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's a diagram I drew up for my old Jeep. You'll need to buy 4 relays, a switch and wiring (I prefer 10 gauge for the relay power). It's not as complicated as it looks in the pic I swear.


----------



## NordleJanker (Mar 30, 2009)

nice, what kind of plow lights did you have the wiring connecting to?


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

My plow is about 30 years old, and been on 5 diff trucks ( chevy & ford )
To expensive to by all the wiring. So i just run a 20amp toggle swicth to the headlights & splice in to the turn signals.Just need to turn on parking lights and hit the toggle.


----------



## NordleJanker (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks what i think ill do. rofoth6, is your wiring similar to the diagram above?


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

No, I ran a wire from a hot side of the fuse box ( Ignition on ) to the toggle, Then toggle to lights.
I only have low beams this way but thats all I need. The turn lights I spliced in to the wire harness under hood.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

on my old 86 i have parks and turn off harness and put spades on plow lights removed plug from truck lights and then plug spades in to headlight harness works normal when you turn your lights on pumpkin:


----------

